# Windows 7 Bluescreen 0x0000001A



## ol1v3r (15. November 2009)

Hallo

 Habe seit einigen Tagen immer mal wieder einen Bluescreen. Der Fehler lautet 0x0000001a und der Fehler wurde wahrscheinlich ausgelöst von ntkrnlmp.exe; Followup: MachineOwner. (Win-Diagnose-Tool hat dies ausgespuckt).
 Der Fehler tritt nur auf, wenn ich den PC heruntergefahren habe und nach etwa 1-2 Stunden wieder an mache. Nach kurzem Windows-Betrieb (Programm-unabhängig) kommt der Bluescreen. Danach fährt der PC automatisch neu hoch und dann gibts aber keine Probleme mehr, heißt er läuft stabil. 
  Wollte Memtest ausführen, aber das Programm hängt sich nach dem Auswahl der Methode wohl auf -> es kommt nicht der blaue Bildschirm, sonder bleibt im schwarzen Auswahlmenü hängen.

 Hier noch die techn. daten:

 Acer G7700
 8GB RAM
 Intel Q9550
 WD VelicoRaptor HDD 150GB
 2*9800GTX
 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

 Hoffe jemand hat ne Idee. Danke


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. November 2009)

google spuckt da einiges aus: 

 http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&client=opera&rls=de&hs=7Re&q=win+7+0x0000001a&btnG=Suche&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------

